# Tree crushes farmer in excavator



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 5, 2012)

A 48-year-old farmer has died after being trapped under a tree he was trying to fell near the Waikato town of Otorohanga.

Emergency services were called to the property on Honikiwi Rd at about 11:50am. They found the dead man, later identified as Grant Martin, trapped in his 11-tonne excavator under a fallen pine tree.

Ambulance officers declared him dead at the scene.

Police said the 40m tree fell earlier than expected after a hole was dug around it.

Police inspector Cornell Kluessien said the man looked to have died as a result of the impact of the tree on his excavator cab.

Emergency services were still working to lift the tree from the excavator and free the dead man, he said.

Department of Labour investigators were at the scene.

NZ Herald



digging to fell as 40m pine? not good, poor guy.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 9, 2012)

Sigh so sad at 48 he was my vintage and by that we think have been there done that n outsmarted mean ol lady bad luck


----------



## saw dog (Jan 9, 2012)

May God bless this man, his family and friends.


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 9, 2012)

saw dog said:


> May God bless this man, his family and friends.



+1


----------

